# Calling to Canada/US from Mexico on pay-as-you-go



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi All - I searched for this info on the forum but couldn't find it, so apologies if I've missed it somewhere.

I have an unlocked cell phone that I use when I'm in Mexico with a Telcel Amigo pay as you go plan. I pop in the SIM card when I arrive, stop by the Oxxo and add some time and it's good for internet and phone.

What I can't figure out, though, is whether I can buy some sort of add-on that gives me a certain amount of long distance (to the US and Canada). I've asked at Telcel but a combination of not excellent Spanish and people who don't really know what they're taking about have made it tough to figure it out. I tried just calling directly once and it worked, but it gobbled up the time extremely fast.

I asked at a few of the small little stores all over the place that sell Telcel products and some say yes, others say no there's no such thing.

Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Look at some of Telcel's Telcel: Tarifas y Recarga Amigo
Plans
http://www.telcel.com/portal/personas/amigo/detalles/recarga_amigo.html?mid=1114


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

If you have a smart phone, the magic jack is a free app. I just got it and now I talk to the US for free, as long as I want. The only catch is I have to be near internet access, but that's everywhere too. For your computer I know it costs something, but for a smart phone, it's free. I wish I would have known about it my first 6 months here when "everything was hard" ha ha, it would have been a nice port in the storm!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

If you have a smart phone, the magic jack is a free app. I just got it and now I talk to the US for free, as long as I want. The only catch is I have to be near internet access, but that's everywhere too. For your computer I know it costs something, but for a smart phone, it's free. I wish I would have known about it my first 6 months here when "everything was hard" ha ha, it would have been a nice port in the storm! (It works for Canda as well)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

You can use skype to call US/Canada numbers for about 12 cents US per minute if you use it with wifi. If you use it with a cell phone connection to the internet you will have to pay for the air time as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you and the peerson in the US or Canada both have Skype, you can call or video chat for FREE from your computers. I do not know anything about cell phones, etc., and the only phone numbers I remember are my current home phone and my childhood phone, wooden with a crank; 11-F2, two longs and a short ring on the four party line.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rvgringo said:


> . . . The only phone numbers i remember are my current home phone and my childhood phone, wooden with a crank; 11-f2, two longs and a short ring on the four party line.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you and the peerson in the US or Canada both have Skype, you can call or video chat for FREE from your computers.


I have tried the video call on Skpye from my Andriod cell phone and it is excellent. Not only the video,but the audio is in sync with the video


----------



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the answers. I'm well familiar with Skype and I do have a few different VoIP apps so as long as I'm connected to the internet it's no problem. What I'm particularly interested in though, is making calls on using a cell phone a cellular network, not the internet.

Joaquinx thanks for directing me to the right Telcel page, for some reason I looked and looked but hadn't found it, so that's helpful.

All over the place at home (Vancouver) I see shops selling calling cards for cheap calls to China, India, Mexico, the Philippines, etc...you buy a card for XX minutes and then you dial a local number on your phone, then enter some code, then dial the number in China or wherever. There are thousands of them.

I haven't seen anything like that in Mexico - is there?

Andrew


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Some of the cards you have seen may have Mexico access numbers you could use to dial foreign countries much as you would if you were in Canada. Try looking on the cards for a website to see if they offer country combinations that fit your needs.

I have no experience with this company but they do seem to have favorable ratings and they can be used between quite a few country combinations. Myself, I prefer VOIP solutions. If you use Telcel's Amigo plan, you receive a few mb's of Internet access when you purchase voice minutes.

Phone Cards and International Calling Cards from NobelCom

Ratings

https://www.google.com/products/sel...n&sa=X&ei=FdEVUfnwEo2LrQHMwoGwAQ&ved=0CD0QwQY


----------

